# New allroad owner, just wanted to intoduce myself.



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

I just recently purchased a 2002 allroad 2.7 with a tip tranny (October 6th, 2008). i was in need of a bigger car because of the recent addition to my family, we had a baby girl on September 16, 2008. i had spotted this car out of the corner of my eye at a car lot. i would not normally be interested in financing a car but damn this was a nice one. after i had took a look at it and test drove it. i mentioned it to my wife, she told me i need to sell one of my other cars if i wanted to buy it. i was driving a 99.5 a4 avant at the time 1.8tqm and had a 98.5 a4 1.8tqm sedan show car sitting in my garage. a week goes by and i have put the car out of my mind because i just figured by the time i sold my a4 avant the allroad would be gone. then out of the blue a fellow vortexer approached me about buying my a4 avant, so i had thoughts of the allroad again. two weeks go by and i finally sold the a4 avant and bought the allroad the very same day, beating another guy by 1 day. 
I am not new to the audi or vw world, and have been a member of the vortex community for sometime now.
2002 allroad 2.7t with a tip tranny. the mileage was 46,4xx and had one previous local owner. had a clean car fax and was always dealer maintained. also all maintainence is up to date.
i have already started the modding.
so far
apr 93 octane chip
forge polished dv's
drop in k&n filter
15% window tint
10" vinyl matte black windshield strip
402 mod, 25mm front - 20mm rear
and i picked up a used set of carrier bars for $100

cleaned the car today and took a few pics, it's clean but it needs a good detail job.
























































_Modified by Big Euro at 6:52 PM 10-24-2008_


_Modified by Big Euro at 6:55 PM 10-24-2008_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: New allroad owner, just wanted to intoduce myself. (Big Euro)*

Congrats on your purchase BUT more importantly on your daughter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif only boys here (now 21 -n- 18) ya, I'm a codger.
WELCOME!!!


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: New allroad owner, just wanted to intoduce myself. (Big Euro)*

Congrats on the new little girl. Funny thing I sold my 03' GTI because my 2nd (boy) was on the way so intially I was looking for a A4 Avant. Because two kids in the back of a GTI would be tight considering I'm 6'4" When when I went to the dealership they had just got a 04' allroad 6spd Anthercite Blue, black on grey interior.......I was sold. This is truely the go anywhere car and one hell of a family truckster.
How do like that chip? I ran it in my GTI what a difference!!! I think I will do that eventually. 
Now if I could only find a factory hitch I would be siked!!!
Good Luck with


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: New allroad owner, just wanted to intoduce myself. (ErockBar1)*

car looks great! welcome, and more importantly congrats on the new baby!
feel free to read around here & post... i've noticed we're getting a new allroad owner each week it seems, yet this forum needs to be "picked up" in regards to activity.








i'm a happy allroad owner as well, on here almost daily. if you have any questions or anything about the cars, feel free to post up. great pictures, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

Love the Car, Dan.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: New allroad owner, just wanted to intoduce myself. (Big Euro)*

nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

